# Hi,a very new kitten mom..



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

I saw a kitten add a few days ago and decided to get him. He was advertised to be 2 months old. However since he came yesterday, I felt him to be quite smaller than a 2 months old kitten.( Compared it with my friend's kittens who are actually 2 months) . Anyway weighted him so get an idea of his weight and he's 500 grams. So perhaps 5 weeks??

His owner told me to give him boiled chicken and wet food but sadly he isn't eating anything. He also told me strictly not to give him milk since he will get diarrhoea. Forcefed him yesterday with a little spoon. Don't know what to do today.He just had a bite or two.
Also he is peeing next to the litter tray but not in there. I changed his litterbox into a shoebox so he can easily reach. Also making him sit in the sand and dig.

Furthermore,he keeps meowing at night. I'm a very light sleeper and the barest movement can wake me. People tell me to lock it in the bathroom but I feel like he's too young to be left alone.( I live in a dorm with just a bedroom and attached bathroom.

Overwhelmed and regret buying a kitten since I feel like I'm doing something wrong.

Don't want to give him away since I am already so much in love.

Please help!


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

This is how he looks like


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Bring him to a vet immediately.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Hi there. Your kitten may very well be much too young to be without the mother cat, but what is done is done. Right now what you need to do is learn how to nourish him properly so that he can thrive. Take him to a veterinarian, have him evaluated for any health problems, and ask the vet what you should be feeding him and how you should do it. Or, if the vet doesn't explain these things to you, you can look up online what to feed a very young kitten, but it would be best to have a qualified person explain it all to you.

Many very young kittens can thrive if they are cared for properly, but right now you are understandably floundering because you don't know what to do. So, make sure you learn. And have the kitten examined to be sure there are no health problems that need to be addressed. A kitten that young can fade and die quickly if not treated for a health problem.

As for the litter box, just be patient. He may be too young now to learn how to use it, but he will learn when he's a bit older.
Best of luck, and let us know what the veterinarian says!


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

Took him to the vet and he said he's very stressed out since it seems like he travelled very far away. Administered him ibuprofen shot so he can calm down. He also told me to forcefeed him with a syringe some diluted milk since he was visibly very low on energy and since that will cause him diahorra to feed him diluted dry food.
In the coming days once he settles down, I have been advised to give him dry food and boiled chicken only.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Well, I am not at all impressed with a vet who tells you to give the kitten cow's milk, knowing it will cause diarrhea! This is unwise, and even if your vet told you to do it I truly advise against it. A very young kitten can dehydrate and die very quickly from diarrhea. Can you get kitten formula there? It comes in a can and you feed it as a replacement for the mother's milk. If not, can you get goat's milk where you live? this would be much better for the little guy.

You can look up on the internet a recipe for a kitten milk replacement formula and if you have access to all of the ingredients you can make it yourself. You can try putting it into a little bottle (like for a doll, maybe, if you cannot get one meant for puppies or kittens) and see if he will drink it on his own, since force feeding has its own dangers.

I think if the kitten will eat small pieces of cooked chicken, that's a good thing to feed to get him interested in food. Make sure you remove the fat, though. Once he is eating, try him on some canned (not dry) cat food.

And keep in touch, because I am interested to see how it goes for you and the lil guy. what have you named him?


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

We named him Kokomo. We live in a dainty little town up on the mountains, far away from the cities so kitten milk formula isn't easily accessible. Also most of the people consume cow milk here so goat milk isn't easily accessible as well though I'll keep an eye for it and try to get access to it as soon as possible.
I already fed my kitten 6ml of diluted cow milk since I read your message late.
He became active soon after and began walking around.( Which he wasn't doing easier. Couldn't even stand).
I hope he won't get ill due to my inconsideration.
Please don't stop guiding me.
Completely lost.


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

Should I give him human baby formula?


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Human baby formula can be fatal to kittens. Can you find some canned kitten food. If so. mash it up to a paste like consistency and add a very small amount of clean fresh water and very slowly try to syringe a small amount to him. You can try this with chicken as well. Make sure it’s a paste like consistency. It will go down easier than chunky pieces.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Are you using an oral syringe to give him some water as well?


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

One other thing. If all you have is dry food then I suggest breaking it into a powder form add some water mix it up and try feeding him some. If you have a clean pestle and mortar that will help in mixing it. Maybe he will lick it off your finger. You have to be very careful when using an oral syringe.


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

lcordaro said:


> Are you using an oral syringe to give him some water as well?


He can drink water on his own


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

lcordaro said:


> One other thing. If all you have is dry food then I suggest breaking it into a powder form add some water mix it up and try feeding him some. If you have a clean pestle and mortar that will help in mixing it. Maybe he will lick it off your finger. You have to be very careful when using an oral syringe.


Feeding him diluted whiskas jelly mashed.How often should I feed him?


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

I would feed him small portions at least 6 times a day. If you find that he wants more that’s even better. Feed him as much as he wants.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Can you mash his food to a pate like form? It would be easier to swallow


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

You can use the bottom of a drinking glass to mash it to a paste like form.


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

lcordaro said:


> Can you mash his food to a pate like form? It would be easier to swallow


I gave him an egg mash a hour ago to give him a boost of energy and protein since he's eating only 2-3 times a day which too I am force-feeding. He even tries to throw that out.

I am planning on giving him to an experienced cat person for a month so he can grow up and I can take better care of him since I feel like I am doing a terrible job. Is that a good idea?


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan. Are you able to do this today? Don’t be too hard on yourself. It would be difficult for anyone of us in your position. I’m glad that you have a giving heart.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

S.Jaydoon said:


> I gave him an egg mash a hour ago to give him a boost of energy and protein since he's eating only 2-3 times a day which too I am force-feeding. He even tries to throw that out.
> 
> I am planning on giving him to an experienced cat person for a month so he can grow up and I can take better care of him since I feel like I am doing a terrible job. Is that a good idea?


If you know an experienced cat person who is able to do this for you, I say definitely that is a good idea. Once the kitten is in good condition and eating normally, then you can get him back and go from there. I am so glad to hear that you have this option, as I think it will be the best thing for everyone. 

And I agree with the above post.....don't blame yourself. You are doing the best thing for the kitty, and you shouldn't feel bad just because you didn't have all the experience needed right now.
Please let us know when you get him back and how things go from there.


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

lcordaro said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Are you able to do this today? Don’t be too hard on yourself. It would be difficult for anyone of us in your position. I’m glad that you have a giving heart.


Your words make me so much better. I felt so terrible that I been crying for hours. He's so cute but I feel I have been abusive. I even took 2 days off just to take care of him ( med school) and still have been nowhere near what he needs and deserves


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

I'll. I check up on him here and there by visiting the fosters and update you all too.
You have been great 👍
Thank you so much!
You have no idea how grateful I am.
He will probably leave tomorrow.


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

So cute. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

lcordaro said:


> So cute. Give him a hug for me.


Thank you so much for the guidance.
Really grateful!
I will!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

S.Jaydoon said:


> Your words make me so much better. I felt so terrible that I been crying for hours. He's so cute but I feel I have been abusive. I even took 2 days off just to take care of him ( med school) and still have been nowhere near what he needs and deserves


Please don't feel bad. You have NOT been abusive. You did the best you could, and it's not your fault if you are not an expert. It's never a person's fault if they just don't know how to do something. You did the right thing by the kitty, finding him the right kind of help, letting him go to someone else for a month even though you will miss him. You put the kitten's needs ahead of your own and you should give yourself a lot of credit for that.


----------



## S.Jaydoon (Aug 27, 2021)

This made me feel so better. Thank you so much! Also a quick question, is it weird that my kitten uses his litterbox as a place to groom himself and sleep?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

At his age, no it's not weird. I bet that while he is with the experienced cat person he will learn how to use a litterbox correctly by watching the other cats, or else he will just figure it out for himself. No worries.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

I noticed that in one of your pictures. I was thinking. Maybe he feels secure in that box. Do you have other places that he goes to? Do you have any blankets or other soft and cozy places in the house for him to lay on? I have multiple places that I’ve set up for my little one.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

yes, cats love boxes and baskets and places they can get into. When the kitten comes back to you, you might want to have some places for him to be, like a basket with a bed in it, or a box he can crawl into. Cats even love paper bags, big ones that groceries come in. Put one down on the floor and 99 out of 100 cats will immediately crawl into it.


----------



## Dee_43 (Jan 10, 2020)

I agree with what they say, don't be so hard on yourself. I had a similar situation with my cat. Someone handed him to me too young. about 2-3 weeks old. I had to bottle feed him and stimulate him to pee, he couldn't see and ears were still folded. I kept him, and I didn't have a clue as to what to do. I read online how to take care of him  He is now an overgrown happy huge mama's boy.


----------

